# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  cili adobe i hap librat nga faqja www.scribd.com

## bekimi36

jam duke u munduar te hap ndoni liber me adobe rader 7 nga faqja www.scribd.com por nuk e hap asni dokument nese di dikush se me cilin adobe mundem relativisht me hap libra nga faqja scribd.ju faleminderit per mirkuptim.

----------


## Darius

Adobe Reader X kam une dhe i hap normal fare qe ne browser. Plus qe Scribd te jep mundesine dhe ti shkarkosh.

----------


## bekimi36

faleminderit prej teje darius per ndihm qe me afrove .
une masi e shkrova kete teme per adobe meniher e instalova adobe air ,,,,,,adobe flash playaer active X dhe adobe flash player 10 plugin dhe filloj te mi hap librat nga scribd.
se vetem me adobe reader 7 nuk i hapte
po shkruan ne scribd me abonim por tash per tash po qel gjithqka 
faleminderit per mirkuptim.

----------

